# My dog is getting skinny :/



## Pink_minx (Sep 24, 2009)

My dog is about a year old now she is a shih poo and is a very active dog. I've been feeding her dry food called Beneful. It seems like she only eats the red food which I think is the meat and leaves out the brown ones which I think are the veggies lol. I bought her some Beneful wet food and she grubs down and eats it in like 5 seconds! But those are a little too expensive for me to buy.  Im just worried cause I can feel her ribs and she has lost some weight in the past month so I was wondering if there are any hard food that will help her gain some weight? Any kind of brand that is good with lots of protein?


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Sep 24, 2009)

My recommendation would be to take her to a vet if she is losing weight.  There are numerous reasons this could happen and you should make sure to get her checked out to rule out any problems before you just try to switch food to try to have her gain weight.  Once you've ruled out that there is not an underlying problem you can then talk to the vet and see what foods would work best.


----------



## tara_hearts (Sep 24, 2009)

My dog eats Purina and is pretty chubby. My friends pitbulls were eating beneful and beefed up when they were switched to purina so you might wanna try that. Also, do you have your dog on a worm preventative such as interceptor or heartguard. That is really important and worms can make your dog skinnier so I'd get her checked at the vet.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Sep 24, 2009)

Your dog also might be depressed. Also, you might want to try mixing up the dry food with the canned food so she eats it all.


----------



## hhunt2 (Sep 24, 2009)

My dog is going through the same thing.  

Also, Does your pup "strain" herself when she goes #2??
Is her poop usually runny/watery??

It sounds like your pup has stomach issues.  
Your pup feels "full" (usually from something inflamming her tummy) so she won't eat all of her regular food.  BUT if you give her human food or wet dog food, they will eat it b/c it's different!

I've asked my vet and they insist (I mean really) on doing blood tests.  My vet charges up the ass for blood test, xrays, etc. (I think they do that intentially).  But when I talk to my clients (a couple of them work at local Humane Society), they suggest going all natural first.  A week of ProBiotic's OR make a potato skin broth then pore it over the dry food.  There's something in the potato skins that help with dogs tummy issues.  You would peel potatos and boil the skins with a little water.  Then pore the, now, broth (without the skins) over the dog food.  Let the food absorb the broth a little and give it to the pup.
I've heard good things about both methods to help with this lack of eating issue.  

And I think Beneful is one of the well known brands that include additive junk and many dogs may be allergic to.


----------



## Pink_minx (Sep 24, 2009)

I dont have her on any preventative worm treatments.  The last time she got one was about a couple months or so ago.  But I am thinking of doing that because she does go outside and play a lot with her mom, brother, and sisters.  My bf's brother said that THAT could be one of the factors of her losing her weight.  Im definitely going to look into interceptor and heartguard.  

I never thought that she would be depressed...what would cause her to be depressed
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Well I will definitely buy a small bag of purina and see how she does with that.


----------



## Pink_minx (Sep 24, 2009)

I've noticed that she has a hard time pooping like she is constipated?  usually she pushes once or twice and it all comes out fast but now it takes her longer to go.  When I first bought the beneful food she use to eat it more often but still leave the brown food out and eat the other colored ones.  Now she barely even touches it.  I tried to hand feed it to her and she will lick it and spit it out.  Even if I feed her the colored ones she would spit it out.  Every now and then I will see her take a few bites but thats about it.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Sep 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink_minx* 

 
_I dont have her on any preventative worm treatments. The last time she got one was about a couple months or so ago. But I am thinking of doing that because she does go outside and play a lot with her mom, brother, and sisters. My bf's brother said that THAT could be one of the factors of her losing her weight. Im definitely going to look into interceptor and heartguard. _

 
If you don't have her on any preventative treatments, you should probably get her tested first. Especially since it's been so long since she's had anything. It's expensive to get a dog tested for heartworms, but the medication be deadly if given to them & they have heartworms.


----------



## tara_hearts (Sep 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_If you don't have her on any preventative treatments, you should probably get her tested first. Especially since it's been so long since she's had anything. It's expensive to get a dog tested for heartworms, but the medication be deadly if given to them & they have heartworms._

 
I second that, def. get her tested. And the interceptor is really cheap, it's only $8 a month for my 55lb rot pup so I can imagine its cheaper for a small dog. You can order it online from petmeds in 6-12 month supplies and save alot of money.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Sep 24, 2009)

Okay, I work part time at a pet store, and I'm going to tell you something that might hurt your pocket book, but end up being really really great for your dog!  Beneful is a horrible food, as is most pet food you find at the grocery store!  All pet food is independently reviewed and rated and Beneful gets like two out of six stars or something.  The reason your baby is straining to poop is because she is not eating a proper diet! 

If you really are on a budget Costco's Kirkland Signature Premium food is a much better option, the lamb meal and rice formula is good.  You always want the first ingredients to be meat, or meat meal.  You never want wheat or corn in your pet's food EVER, those are the top allergens for dogs!  

Also, I would steer clear of anything they sell in your vet's office (IAMS, Science Diet), they are better then Beneful or Purina, but vet's receive kick backs to carry them in their offices!  

Other brands you could look into are Canidae, California Natural, Orijen, Natural Balance, Wellness, Innova...they are more expensive it's true, but a better food in the long run will save you money.  They eat less because it's more filling, your pet produces less waste because they eat less "filler", and the ingredients are more nutrient rich which contributes to the overall health of your pet!

I personally have three dogs, I feed them a mix of Kirkland Signature Lamb Meal and Rice and rotate any of the above brands through with that.  Research has also shown that mixing up your pets diet can be good for them too.  You'd get tired of eating mac n' cheese all the time, right?  I hope this helps, and if you have any specific questions please let me know and if I don't know I'll try and find out for you!

Also, I wanted to add that you should take her to a vet and have her checked just in case!


----------



## ginger9 (Sep 24, 2009)

If she is losing noticeable weight, get her checked out by a vet asap. 

As for canned/wet dog food, try to go dry as much as possible. Reason being: 1) dry is more nutritious than wet (wet contains a lot of water) 2) if your dog is healthy and young dry is better for the teeth (keeps them healthy and strong) 3) dry is better value for your money.

I buy Eukanuba for my Jack Russell, he's a very healthy 12 year old. I think Iams and Science Diet are pretty good too. 

As for your dog being picky. Imo it's more of an issue of being firm with the dog or not giving them food substitutes ie. people food. If there's no other alternatives offered you can bet they'll eat what they are given once hunger hits them.


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 24, 2009)

The worms thing is definitely a factor. I've heard that since they are parasites they basically feed off of the dogs nutrients. Especially if she is out a lot she is exposed to the eggs... if she eats a small animal carrying the eggs (like a fly) she can become infested. Does she rub her butt on the floor? I've heard that is a sign. If you are tight on cash you might be able to just deworm her anyway, that's generally safe and done by breeders when they're puppies. However, you will probably need to do it like 3 separate times about 4-6 weeks apart so that all the eggs have time to grow and get out of her system. I would call the vet and ask if it's safe to deworm your pet and let them know your budget is tight and you can't bring her in.

The other things I've done when my puppy is refusing to eat is give her Nutri-cal it's like a tube you keep in the fridge that's maybe $12-14 (lasts a LONG time) and on days she doesn't eat you give her vitams and nutrients essentially so she can stay as healthy as possible.

Another trick that I do when my dogs are being picky and sad (sometimes they miss my boyfriends parents when we come back from visiting them and they don't want to eat as much) is I put a few ounces of water in their food... just to moisten it up then I heat it up in the microwave and it smells more fragrant and she will eat it. The smell is probably why she eats the canned food. 

Don't switch her food too often or she can also get picky... small dogs are picky eaters and use to being spoiled. Beneful is pretty good, but I would switch to a food that had more meat in it even if it is a little pricier... that way the food she is eating is exactly what she needs. Dogs are carnivores... they don't really need all those fillers in food like wheat, corn, rice, vegetables, etc. I give my dogs Solid Gold... but just ask at a pet store and there are a lot of really affordable options that aren't "junk food" for our dogs (not that beneful is entirely... but some are!).

Lastly, look for a low cost clinic or not for profit clinic in your area... most major metropolitans have them and can help with testing prices or might be on a sliding scale depending on how much you make.

Hope your pup feels better =)


----------



## ginger9 (Sep 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dahlia_Rayn* 

 
_If you really are on a budget Costco's Kirkland Signature Premium food is a much better option, the lamb meal and rice formula is good.  You always want the first ingredients to be meat, or meat meal.  You never want wheat or corn in your pet's food EVER, those are the top allergens for dogs!  

Other brands you could look into are Canidae, California Natural, Orijen, Natural Balance, Wellness, Innova...they are more expensive it's true, but a better food in the long run will save you money.  They eat less because it's more filling, your pet produces less waste because they eat less "filler", and the ingredients are more nutrient rich which contributes to the overall health of your pet!

I personally have three dogs, I feed them a mix of Kirkland Signature Lamb Meal and Rice and rotate any of the above brands through with that.  Research has also shown that mixing up your pets diet can be good for them too.  You'd get tired of eating mac n' cheese all the time, right?  I hope this helps, and if you have any specific questions please let me know and if I don't know I'll try and find out for you!_

 
Thanks for this! I've always wanted to try the Costco dog food but was never sure of the quality.


----------



## stronqerx (Sep 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dahlia_Rayn* 

 
_Okay, I work part time at a pet store, and I'm going to tell you something that might hurt your pocket book, but end up being really really great for your dog! Beneful is a horrible food, as is most pet food you find at the grocery store! All pet food is independently reviewed and rated and Beneful gets like two out of six stars or something. The reason your baby is straining to poop is because she is not eating a proper diet! 

If you really are on a budget Costco's Kirkland Signature Premium food is a much better option, the lamb meal and rice formula is good. You always want the first ingredients to be meat, or meat meal. You never want wheat or corn in your pet's food EVER, those are the top allergens for dogs! 

Also, I would steer clear of anything they sell in your vet's office (IAMS, Science Diet), they are better then Beneful or Purina, but vet's receive kick backs to carry them in their offices! 

Other brands you could look into are Canidae, California Natural, Orijen, Natural Balance, Wellness, Innova...they are more expensive it's true, but a better food in the long run will save you money. They eat less because it's more filling, your pet produces less waste because they eat less "filler", and the ingredients are more nutrient rich which contributes to the overall health of your pet!

I personally have three dogs, I feed them a mix of Kirkland Signature Lamb Meal and Rice and rotate any of the above brands through with that. Research has also shown that mixing up your pets diet can be good for them too. You'd get tired of eating mac n' cheese all the time, right? I hope this helps, and if you have any specific questions please let me know and if I don't know I'll try and find out for you!_

 
I agree beneful is terrible food. I had  my dog on it, and he was shedding so much and his fur changed from a shiney black to a dull gray. I thought he was changing coats, but nope. I switched him over to pedigree and he looks wayyyy healthier. I am going to try the kirkland brand too!.

To the OP, I hope your doggy gets better.


----------



## mern (Sep 24, 2009)

I feed my dog Origen its a little more pricey but it doesnt have any garbage fillers or by-products in it. Did you know that by-products can be partially composed of euthanized dogs and cats and is not usda approved for human consumption. My theory is if I could eat the best food possible why not do the same for my beloved pet. Origen may be a little pricier but it is more filling so your pet actually eats less which in the long run works out. It also has added vitamins and glucosamine to keep your pet healthy and joints strong. (also high in protein to keep your pet feeling fuller for longer)

As for worming if your pet has worms usually they will be somewhat ribby and have a fat little pot belly. A bottle of wormer for the year is less than 20$ and you dont need a vet prescription for it. 

I would take your dog to the vet though, there could be an underlying issue, maybe he has a problem with his liver or other internal organs, what kind of dog is it?


----------



## mern (Sep 24, 2009)

Interesting article if you are interested in learning about what you are feeding your dog.

Working Labrador Retrievers Therapy Dogs Gun Dogs Hunting Dogs


----------



## Pink_minx (Sep 24, 2009)

My dog is a shih tzu toy poodle mix. I just bought Purina hard food and she hates it. So I put some purina wet food and mixed it with the hard and she just spits out the hard and eats the wet. She's a spoiled lil brat lol. We had her momma eat the food to show her that its good but she will pretend to eat it and then spit it out somewhere else so that we arent looking. I wonder if part of it has to do with feeding her too much human food and treats?? I know my mother feeds her human food when Im not around or when Im not looking so that could be a factor to her being so picky. 

Other than that I am def. going to set an appointment for her. We've been going to this clinic for awhile. Their prices are affordable so it wont be so bad. I just hope there is nothing serious going on internally with her. 

I also hear that the Costco kirkland brand is pretty good too...My dogs momma eats that right now and she's pretty meaty and healthy. I tried to give my dog some of her food but she doesnt eat it either. My plan for now is to not give her anymore wet food or treats and leave the hard food out. Hopefully that will force her to eat.


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Pink_minx* 

 
_ I wonder if part of it has to do with feeding her too much human food and treats?? I know my mother feeds her human food when Im not around or when Im not looking so that could be a factor to her being so picky. 
_

 

I would definitely say this does. My dogs went to go live with my boyfriend's parents for almost a year because of our landlord and when they wouldn't eat she would feel bad for them so she would cook them something small or give them something neutral that was a left over. My dogs were so picky when they came home to me... they just hold out for the good stuff to the point of not eating for days!

My little brothers dog gets fed table scraps all the time and he's also skinny because he relies on his scraps too much but they aren't fed to him regularly... so he only eats his food when no one is around watching him so he can get pity food later. But, they also give their dog free range of eating... which I don't do... I think my dogs eat better with a schedule because they know when to be hungry and they know if they don't eat within the first 15-20 minutes I'm taking their food up and they can wait til the next feeding time. Also, my dogs eat incredibly well when they get regular exercise... small dogs can be really lethargic if kept at home all day... I take my dogs on short 10-15 minutes walk every day (my Zelda can't handle much more she starts to just sit on the floor and refuses to walk) and this keeps them pretty hungry because they are actually exerting energy.

Good news is it looks like you have a lot of things to try and hopefully it's not that your dog is sick, but just being a little difficult. It's ok... they always give more than they take =)


----------



## kaliraksha (Sep 24, 2009)

I just thought of something else, if you are presently concerned about her weight and just want to make sure it goes up you can get her treats. Usually treats are yummy and small dogs are recommended to have less than one a day (read pack of packages to be sure). But, if she is a little light and has some weight to gain... perhaps you can use treats to train her and fatten her up a little. Two birds with one stone kind of.


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 24, 2009)

I would take your dog to the vet before doing anything else (i.e. switching food) to ensure nothing is physically wrong with her.


----------



## Pink_minx (Sep 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_ I think my dogs eat better with a schedule because they know when to be hungry and they know if they don't eat within the first 15-20 minutes I'm taking their food up and they can wait til the next feeding time. Also, my dogs eat incredibly well when they get regular exercise... small dogs can be really lethargic if kept at home all day... I take my dogs on short 10-15 minutes walk every day (my Zelda can't handle much more she starts to just sit on the floor and refuses to walk) and this keeps them pretty hungry because they are actually exerting energy.

Good news is it looks like you have a lot of things to try and hopefully it's not that your dog is sick, but just being a little difficult. It's ok... they always give more than they take =)_

 
Yeah thats what Im gonna start doing.  Give her food in the morning and at night instead of leaving it out.  She is pretty active to start with she either sleeps or plays.  Its just the eating part that worries me.  She usually eats her food in one sitting or have a couple of bites here and there through out the day.  But recently I just noticed her becoming more and more picky and not eating her food at all EXCEPT wet food.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Sep 24, 2009)

Assuming that the dog doesn't have any health issues, I don't think there is such a thing as a picky dog, if it's really hungry. If they don't eat, take the bowl away until the next feeding, then give it back with the same food in it. Sooner or later all the food will be gone.

My dog will eat anything - raw cauliflower, carrots, whatever, as long as it's edible she eats it. It's like having a little live vacuum cleaner in the kitchen. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Usually she eats Royal Canine Mini Mature though.

We had some problems before with the consistency of her poo, and it seemed to be dependent on the fat content in her food. Hill's regular dog food made her loose, while the light kind made her too hard. For a while we mixed the two, until we tried the Royal one and it was a good match. So fat content is something you could try to tweak if your pup is a bit constipated.

(As I type this I have a warm pup in my lap. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 25, 2009)

I would take her to the vet first, weight loss could be a precursor to something worse; better to catch the problem now than later. Feed her lots of treats and look for dog foods with a high fat content. Good luck!


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 25, 2009)

My puppy is a really finicky eater ..you can see her ribs but the Vet says she is slightly under weight but healthy and to keep experimenting with foods...she loves the Science diet...But that crap stinks so bad we stopped using it...She only likes the soft meaty type foods...so we bought that gravy flavoring and started putting it on the food and she will eat the ones that she wouldn't before...We try to feed her foods that give her proteins and stuff and not just any old food...but the cheap ones are the ones she likes so we mix the cheap with the good and she is working it out.


----------



## mern (Sep 25, 2009)

Try adding a bit of fish oil like cod liver oil to her food... shake it up to coat the food lightly and its a nice little treat and beneficial for their skin and coat.


----------



## cazgh (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey there.

We now follow the "raw meaty bones" diet which has done a lot for my dogs #2s and health in general but she does still get fussy sometimes and its a bit gross and expensive.

The vets are all getting kick backs so you do have to watch out for that and our vet once said "just feed her mashed potato and nothing else for 3 months" which really was dead advice as there is no way my dog would enjoy that or stick to it for 3 months.

However my mums dog stopped eating when we were kids and it turned out to be a cancerous womb, and the dog she has now also stopped eating and this was because of Adison's disease which apparently is really hard to identify until its too late for the dog so... I have to say if your dog looks poorly or struggles with other food you should take them to the vet.

I hate going to the vet - it never costs less than £50, we are never in for longer than 5 minutes and we never come away with anything to show for it... Maybe sometimes he will give her an injection.  To be honest I don't trust our vet as far as I can throw him and I do feel it is all about the money. My gut feeling around the vet is one of intense dislike and suspicion and I feel like I should trust my instinct when dealing with him as why else would he make me feel so uneasy.

If you have a decent vet who is in it for the animal and not the cash count yourself very very lucky - they are definately now in the minority..

Ours once tried to get me to sign up for a heart scan for a heart murmor on our dog.  I was going to do it but then my other half got made redundant and even with the insurance the excess fees just meant we couldnt afford it.  This is a dog who walks 5 miles a day, is happy, outgoing and has no health problems to speak off.  One year later we are in for her booster jabs and he really examines her chest - like 10 minutes with the stethoscope in each area and finally he says....

"well I can't quite believe it but the heart murmour has miraculously healed itself"

Yeah right!  My guess it was never ever there in the first place!

Sorry, rant over hope the other stuff helps a bit.


----------



## InspiredBlue (Sep 25, 2009)

*cazgh* it sounds like you really should try to find another vet. You are after all trusting them with your dog's health.


----------



## TISH1124 (Sep 25, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mern* 

 
_Try adding a bit of fish oil like cod liver oil to her food... shake it up to coat the food lightly and its a nice little treat and beneficial for their skin and coat._

 
Yeah the fish /cod liver oil is what the Science diet is loaded with...They love it but it is just what it is and expect your house to smell to holy hell stank and back if she feeds indoors....


----------



## Pink_minx (Sep 25, 2009)

Thanks girls...and yeah *cazgh* if you dont feel right about your vet you should definitely go to another one.  Mine is pretty good so far.  The prices are pretty affordable and they dont hound me about other things that my dog should get.  Its hard to see if my dog has improved cause I dont see her all day! but hopefully when I come back from work I will see some food gone.


----------



## SerenityRaine (Sep 26, 2009)

I'm with those who suggested to take her to a vet to rule out heartworms or any other parasites or conditions. Its better to be on the safe side 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I never really understood the importance of good nutrition for dogs until we almost lost one of ours. I definitely never want to repeat that experience. Basically, she developed bladder stones probably triggered by Beneful & then the vets put her on a food which was worst than Beneful. Which I didn't even think was possible. Anways, after switching her to Orijen grain free dog food within 2 weeks we saw a huge improvement. She got her frisky back, something that we thought we would never see again. On the veterinary diet she was laying around like a mop and had less energy than her mother (who is 6 years older!). 

A lot of diseases in dogs are actually preventable by diet alone. The commercial pet food industry has brainwashed everyone. Dogs are carnivores, so why are the majority of their diets coming from corn?! The sticker shock of some foods might come to a shock at first but in the long run they will be saving you from vet bills. Another, thing a lot vets are very clueless about nutrition! 

I have 2 Havanese & 2 Papillons, all that have some degree of finicky eating.
Havanese are quite reknowned for their finickiness! I've found that they very seldomly refuse Tripe (Solid Gold) when its mixed in their dry food. Occasionally, I'll mix in some Old Mother Hubbard brand of canned food for variety. Since, you only have one dog -- correct me if I'm wrong. You could ration off a can of Tripe & another canned food together for the week so the rest doesn't go to waste. 

My Havanese have been bladder stone free for nearly a year! Not even a crystal which was always reoccuring with the veterinary prescribed food. They are on Orijen. Which was recently rated number one pet food for 2009-2010. Orijen

Another thing about grain free & holistic brand of dog foods is that with the more protein in the formulas you'll be able to feed less than if you were to feed a brand full of fillers (i.e. pretty much EVERY commercial brand). 

My Papillons I rotate between Solid Gold Wee Bits, Wellness Super5Mix Small Breed Adult, Innova Small Bites. 

Here is one of the best links I've found that supports grain free feeding:
Grain-free cat food,urinary health, struvite crystals, kidney stones, bladder infections, orijen, health meter detection cat litter, raw instinct cat food,

Very informative site! Make sure the brand you pick stacks up. 
Dog Food Analysis - Reviews of kibble

I find that Petco has the most selection of holistic brand but their prices are outrageous. You might check & see if you have a Pet Supplies Plus in your area as they always have much better prices on their holistic brands & they often have samples of the foods too. Welcome to PET SUPPLIES "PLUS"

I find that the people in dog food boutiques are usually pretty knowledgeable about dog nutrition.


----------



## cazgh (Sep 27, 2009)

You are right I really should find another vet - wish you guys were closer to me so I could ask for recommendations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks folks


----------



## InspiredBlue (Sep 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cazgh* 

 
_You are right I really should find another vet - wish you guys were closer to me so I could ask for recommendations 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Thanks folks_

 
Try surfing around on some UK dog owner forums. I'm sure you can get rec's for your area.


----------



## SerenityRaine (Sep 29, 2009)

Here check out the reviews for vets in Warrington, UK here:
veterinarians warrington, uk reviews - Google Maps

You might also try asking for a rec from the place you get your dogs food or a groomer. Good luck!


----------

